# You finks i look pwetty?



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mummy bought me my first dress and it arrived today.. i's also modelling for my secret buddy coz mummy boughts her one too she said she couldn't resist!!



I never worn a dress before.. my grammy is gonna be mad.. 










It makes me so excited i gotta lick my lips!









Do you boys finks i look pwetty in my dress? (mummy says i looks annoyed in this pic ha ha)









Woof woof i's a pweetty pupalup!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

gorgeous girl  with pretty ears to match .

im sure Grammy wont be mad when you strut your stuff and show off how pretty you look


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

aww Daisy you look so pretty!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww such a pretty dress! Shes so cute x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... I love the pokie dots 
Daisy looks GREAT in her little Spring Outfit...
Remember Daisy....
"Only wear white shoes between Memorial Day and Labor Day." 
LOL


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Daisy is always beautiful, but in a dress, she's absolutely adorable. You go girl!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone. She's gonna wear it for mummys birthday. 

Jan whats memorial day and labour day? We're english lol x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is the cutest little girl. I love her dress. She makes it look beautiful!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you. She makes me very happy. I feel lucky to have her


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Jan whats memorial day and labour day? We're english lol x


opps....... May 30 and Sept1 then.........LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol i still have no clue. We have a public holiday at the end of may and one at end of august but no idea of the reasons. Ha ha but i'll go along with it anyway


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh how cute!! Daisy you are the perfect model!! She is gorgeous.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fank you tracy, you give brody big licks from me peas. Lub daisy x x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Daisy Fifis jealous! You're like a perfect size doggy zero! lol jokes you look very pretty


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisy models her new dress very well! Gorgeous girl! She would look pwetty in anything you put on her!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww Daisy! you are so very beautiful..You kook like a lovely spring flower all dressed up..


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

awwwww!!! What a lovely dress!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH MY GOSH LITTLE DAISY! You look FABulous

That dress is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> OH MY GOSH LITTLE DAISY! You look FABulous
> 
> That dress is ADORABLE!!!!!


I agree!

And Daisy, Oakley says dresses are OK  Even her daddy thinks she looks cute in hers! :-D


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

too cute daisydoo!!I love your dress, pixie thinks mummy should get her one too x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

She looks adorable, her face is the spit of my Lola.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow Daisy Fifis jealous! You're like a perfect size doggy zero! lol jokes you look very pretty


Woof Woof Fifi.. Dexter will want me more now *snarf snarf* i finks you should get a dress Fifi.. we be friends coz we is fellow long hairs.. i finks your mummy needs to be getting you a dress! 



TLI said:


> Daisy models her new dress very well! Gorgeous girl! She would look pwetty in anything you put on her!


Thank you T.. she could wear a bin bag! ha



chideb said:


> Aww Daisy! you are so very beautiful..You kook like a lovely spring flower all dressed up..


Thanks Deb



ekeeney said:


> awwwww!!! What a lovely dress!


Thank you



Bella Luna said:


> OH MY GOSH LITTLE DAISY! You look FABulous
> 
> That dress is ADORABLE!!!!!


LOL i knew you would appreciate it out of everyone ha ha.. Its too cute isn't it.. she's so funny i said lets put your dress on and she put her ears back and her head through the neck too funny!



flippedstars said:


> I agree!
> 
> And Daisy, Oakley says dresses are OK  Even her daddy thinks she looks cute in hers! :-D


Thanks Kristi. Daisy wants to see Oakley in a dress (me too). Oakley your daddy is too cool for skool!!



rache said:


> too cute daisydoo!!I love your dress, pixie thinks mummy should get her one too x


Hahaha.. she does need one.. i haven't ventured out in it yet.. i'll prob get beaten up lol but Pixie needs one totally! !

FYI the dress came from ebay.. the lady who sells then does different sizes.. this is a XXS and she has quite a lot of room.. think it will still fit fully grown.. got the same size for my secret summer.. am sure they'll have same issue.

She does one size smaller 'teacup' which would fit Daisy easily now.. but being a little bargain hunter i shop like i do for my daughter.. growing room ha ha ha..


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you pm me the link. I'll def like to get one. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

yep.. its on its way


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Leah


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisyyyy bark bark. Sorry we no reply sooner mommy fell asleep right when we hit the bed. I tried waking her up but she kept still. U look so yummy in that dress! we love ur pics! U even looks good when u got silly face on, me likes that!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That's really adorable! I don't like many dresses for dogs.. but I really like that one..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dexter i glads you like me in my dress woof woof i pull lots of silly faces. I walked 2 miles with mummy today i think you'd like walking with me.

heather, thank you, i think its v cute.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i loves walkies too! mommy doesnt have time to go walkie with me everyday like your mommy though. but when we do go for walkie i get so smiley sticking my tongue out into the world all the way through! i would loves walkie with u daisy. we can sniffs smelly things together! :albino:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful dress and girl, kisses


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg she's so cute!!!! Very pretty indeed with that lil dress on!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> i loves walkies too! mommy doesnt have time to go walkie with me everyday like your mommy though. but when we do go for walkie i get so smiley sticking my tongue out into the world all the way through! i would loves walkie with u daisy. we can sniffs smelly things together! :albino:


Mummy says come live with us and we can walk every daytimes.. i protect you from those dogs you're scared off too.. i box them with my paws *pow pow* I likes smellings stuff the nastier the better!!!



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> beautiful dress and girl, kisses



Thank you!



Tracilea said:


> omg she's so cute!!!! Very pretty indeed with that lil dress on!



Thanks.. she's all grown up now.. my little 5 month old!! 22 weeks on Monday BIG GIRL!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I love that dress!! I wish I could find one just like it. Baby pink and black polka dots is my absolute favorite!

Little Daisy is darling in her very first dress. She wears it well. I love her in it!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

> Daisydoo;680611]Mummy says come live with us and we can walk every daytimes.. i protect you from those dogs you're scared off too.. i box them with my paws *pow pow* I likes smellings stuff the nastier the better!!!


hahaha!! pow pow! so adorable lmao. too far! come here! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I love that dress!! I wish I could find one just like it. Baby pink and black polka dots is my absolute favorite!
> 
> Little Daisy is darling in her very first dress. She wears it well. I love her in it!!


Thank you, its got brown polkadots.. it actually comes from the states Eastside is the make? based in beverly hills according to the tag!! 



pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha!! pow pow! so adorable lmao. too far! come here! lol


Hahaha she does actually box tho.. and me.. she boxes my face to hold it to lick it!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cute!!
I love polka dots, and Daisy wears it well. xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

So sweet


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

she looks adorable and i lvoe the dress! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terri said:


> Very cute!!
> I love polka dots, and Daisy wears it well. xx


Thanks Terri.. she's becoming a little fashionista!! 



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> So sweet



Cheers 



*Princess* said:


> she looks adorable and i lvoe the dress! x


Yay thanks hun.. i'm suprised she didn't even moan wearing it she put it on and the walk changes from a strut to a prance!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh... It looked like black polka dots to me, but I'm looking at the pictures on my phone. Its still absolutely adorable! I'll have to find me three.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Oh... It looked like black polka dots to me, but I'm looking at the pictures on my phone. Its still absolutely adorable! I'll have to find me three.


My phone distauts everything.. can't wait to upgrade next month!!

She has the cutest fuscia pink on there and it has like a necklace attached with ruffles i need it!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have that dress, but in diff. colors. It's black, with pink. Eastside Collection. Very cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

ah yay thats the one.. but ours is brown with pink!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She's an exquisite little lady!! Very chic dress Daisy!!! a real class act! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah Thank you thats such a lovely thing to say!!!


----------

